# Anyone else Myspace?



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

Heeeey I'd like some myspace friends who can relate to my MAC obsession... so if you're on myspace post your linky thingy so you can be friends with other Specktra members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's mine:
http://www.myspace.com/sugarash

I tried to search for Specktra members... but it didn't work out too well, so I figured this is a better way to find out


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/lazzeristudios

i sent u a friend request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 20, 2005)

I am but I think it's gay. you can't search people by location!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think that's gay as well! That's why I can't find anyone (boo)!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/alexafoo

i'm adding you now


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 21, 2005)

www.myspace.com/starmartyr


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 21, 2005)

You can seach from Zip code.. thats pretty much searching by area isnt it?  . and yes . im also on myspace. have been for over a year actually it has gotten HUUGE lately! haha its a horrible addiction (same as specktra )


----------



## shes a REAL card (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/shesarealcard


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/1567288

that's mine.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yay, I'm getting Specktra friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any good MAC groups on there?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 21, 2005)

i think everyone in the world has a myspace lol

mine is..myspace.com/starzandheartz


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

I know Jeanna and her twin are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










! And I signed up too but I haven't visited their page since that day!


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/linda_g1984


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

Im a myspace whore... gosh...

www.myspace.com/pinkmilk


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 23, 2005)

Here I am
http://www.myspace.com/tessigrl


----------



## melony (Aug 23, 2005)

say hello sometime http://blog.myspace.com/blackmamba78


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/itshopeless ;] i need better pictures


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/11384888

Enjoy!.........hope to see you all there.........

of course.......the M.A.C groups on there do not compare to Specktra at all........people can be utterly RUDE in there......

                                                   ~Kiersten~


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 24, 2005)

Im there, but I forget to go visit everyday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/hooochiemama


----------



## GoldieLox (Aug 24, 2005)

www.myspace.com/mebee


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 26, 2005)

mine is here: http://www.myspace.com/20228213. I'm on the I love mac blogring, too


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 26, 2005)

...sorry, gone now


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 26, 2005)

don't use it much but i have one

http://www.myspace.com/jasper17


----------



## Onederland (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/onederland

I AM A MYSPACE WHORE!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/lilmissquail


----------



## Jamie (Aug 30, 2005)

www.myspace.com/Jamie
this is my profile


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

My boyfriend says myspace is for nosey people (I don't understand why he thinks that), so I don't even go on there anymore. He got so mad one day because I was just looking around on there so I just cut that site off.

He thinks it's nosey because I look at peoples profiles, but they put them there so people can look so his thought process is slow.


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm on there.

http://www.myspace.com/corvettegurl1030


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 1, 2005)

www.myspace.com/megangloria


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/580862


----------



## crystaL (Sep 3, 2005)

www.myspace.com/misscrystal


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/5364836

I can't decide on a username yet :| I try to blog frequently


----------



## Demosthenes (Sep 8, 2005)

*deleted because personal info is showing up on Google*


----------



## MacLover (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/lubs1

I just signed up.  This myspace is all new to me and so confusing! LOL Send me a message letting me know your from Specktra so I will add you and not delete you.


----------



## vloky (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/vloky


----------



## vloky (Oct 8, 2005)

we should make a specktra or mac fans group on myspace! I was searching for one last night but couldnt find one.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 9, 2005)

I got a new myspace...

http://www.myspace.com/mle5787


----------



## jeanna (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_*I know Jeanna and her twin are*











! And I signed up too but I haven't visited their page since that day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*hahah!!! the imposter is gone! myspace finally took down the profile after like 2 months! **thank goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xiahe (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/emoish


----------



## nphernetton (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/lilnikkip


----------



## nphernetton (Oct 12, 2005)

I didnt read through all of these, but I created a group really quick, its at http://groups.myspace.com/specktra

if it's already been done, sorry!


----------



## Essjica (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/essjica


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/robstacky2k


----------



## scrapbookromance (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/eskeemokiisses


----------



## NJDes (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup I'm on My Space too. I just got into it actually. Anywho, here's my link if anyone wants to add me.

http://www.myspace.com/devine_desire


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.myspace.com/twinkletoes5


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 20, 2005)

I have two profiles.

Here's the newest;

www.myspace.com/stabstab


----------



## breathless (Oct 31, 2005)

link is in my signature here. i'm going to add a friend request to each of you mac obsessors. since we communicate here, why not go more in depth on myspace?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Oct 31, 2005)

ummm heres mine  http://www.myspace.com/badasslltinall


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 3, 2005)

www.myspace.com/crackerjackkittie


----------



## colormust (Nov 3, 2005)

here is mine...........
http://www.myspace.com/kimberlyshae


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 3, 2005)

Is there a MAC group?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Is there a MAC group?_

 
there are tons of mac groups, and other makeup groups too!


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 3, 2005)

I have one, but I never use it. I keep trying to remember to go onto it, but inevitably I just get stuck on livejournal, plus I have no friends on it so there's really nothing to do. *hint hint* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/moonrevel


----------



## user4 (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/sxychika1014


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_there are tons of mac groups, and other makeup groups too!_

 
But I mean like... a big one, a main one where you girls are?


----------



## far_off_grace (Nov 3, 2005)

I just joined myspace this week. I thought it was just another blogging site- boy was I wrong!! Here's my link 

http://www.myspace.com/vooxdoo


----------



## valley (Nov 3, 2005)

http://myspace.com/valdine

I really like pink.  It makes me happy.


----------



## colormust (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_But I mean like... a big one, a main one where you girls are?_

 

yea...if you join we can send you invites


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_yea...if you join we can send you invites_

 

Oh I'm on myspace already

http://www.myspace.com/7381794


----------



## colormust (Nov 4, 2005)

i am going to send you invites....
it looks like you have been on for a while


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_i am going to send you invites....
it looks like you have been on for a while_

 
Thanks!! And yes I have been around for a while


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 5, 2005)

Heres mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/mishy1053


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm on there too and I check every day, I have met a few photgraphers and other people interested in makeup on there. I'm usually on very late/early depending on what time zone you're in, talking to my sister-in-law in the UK.

I love to talk... 

My myspace is in my sig.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 16, 2005)

i'm such a myspace whore....http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endID=108  779


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 6, 2005)

hey girls i know i had a few of you on here on as friends on myspace. due to unanswered emails, i just created a new one and said to hell w/the last one. so please send me new request, and i would love to have new request from otheres too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/chrissylazzeri


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey girlies, I just went through every post and added every single member. My myspace address is at the bottom.


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have an account but I never use it.

I don't even recall the email address I used to sign up!


If I figure it out I will post it or maybe open a new one.


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm on myspace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the link is in my signature 

myspace.com/laceymeow


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 7, 2005)

whew wee. i just went thru and did a friend request for all those who posted a link. some of you have email or last name request tho...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's mine.
I don't keep friends that don't comment, read my blogs or send me messages. Just so ya'll know in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.myspace.com/corvsqueen


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 9, 2005)

my myspace: http://www.myspace.com/nikkalottapuss

the mac group on myspace i'm in:
http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?...ADBB8110257468
19,503 members...... teehee


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 9, 2005)

what the fuck is myspace?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 10, 2005)

heres mine 

www.myspace.com/mrsvindiesell


----------



## stacey (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/mrswassel

c'mon who DOESNT have myspace haha


----------



## amandamakeup (Dec 10, 2005)

www.myspace.com/amandamakeup.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 10, 2005)

mine is  http://www.myspace.com/purplehazegrrl
i'm new there!


----------



## JJones (Dec 11, 2005)

--


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 11, 2005)

ok, i updated everyone... thanks!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2005)

Mines www.myspace.com/xdirrtydivax


----------



## firefly (Dec 13, 2005)

not yet. i may eventually get one. my boyfriend said it was stupid, then goes and gets one & now wants me to get one! lol...men!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 13, 2005)

http://myspace.com/thesweetlove


----------



## DearDementia (Dec 13, 2005)

Why yes, yes I am. But who isn't nowadays?

http://www.myspace.com/velvetheart


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 13, 2005)

meeee
http://www.myspace.com/missgigi


----------



## user2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Sooo i just sent out some friend requests...


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DearDementia* 
_Why yes, yes I am. But who isn't nowadays?

http://www.myspace.com/velvetheart_

 
I'm not *wink*. Gosh, I spend too much time on the internet as it is!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey gals, I just requested xSazx, TheSweetlove, DearDamenta and Gigi production.

But Mspixieears and Firefly, you got to get one!


----------



## Midgard (Dec 14, 2005)

and since today: me!!!
http://www.myspace.com/midgard78


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 19, 2005)

www.myspace.com/kalabala


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 19, 2005)

oh yeah & if your addicted to myspace i have a group for that haha. if you go to my page & then click on my groups it should be on there. i would post a link but i have no clue what it is


----------



## MACreation (Dec 21, 2005)

Click on my pic to get to see more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[email protected]


----------



## aziajs (Dec 21, 2005)

Just joined.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/aziasawyer


----------



## Jeslyn of Doom! (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/tehjeslyns


----------



## tracie (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm joining in on this thread pretty late but.

http://www.myspace.com/savedtheday


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 23, 2005)

It's in my siggy.


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am!
http://www.myspace.com/15422165


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 4, 2006)

Is anyone having problems with friends appearing and reappearing? This happens alot and my personal page is always "under routine maintenance"...


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 6, 2006)

I have Myspace! It's http://www.myspace.com/3699304


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a myspace...I do hate the search feature. But, somehow people always find me. I found this forum from myspace.

www.myspace.com/feather77


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello mines www.myspace.com/melz4louisvuitton hehehe SIGN ME UP EVERYONE!!! lol


----------



## clarecat (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/clarecat


----------



## britaniefaith (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/britaniefaith


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 13, 2006)

add mee add meeee!!

www.myspace.com/whenimwithu

ORRR/AND

www.myspace.com/xellyse_at_the_discox 

love to talk to yall on myspace hehe


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 14, 2006)

yes!
http://www.myspace.com/joe_loves_cupcakes


----------



## Dia (Jan 16, 2006)

Yup!

www.myspace.com/asthma_is_sexy


----------



## user2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sent out some friend requests....


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 16, 2006)

hehe got yours..and accepted of course


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok. just updated my list. I can't get your page at all: littlemakeupboy.


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/comparedtohopelessdespair


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 16, 2006)

I am new so probably no one will want to add me. lol but here is mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/22849457


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/starbright211


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 30, 2006)

I started sending out friend requests, but myspace is being a butt so I'll finish up later.

p.s.  some of you have provite profiles that ask for your email, which I don't know, so I couldn't add you.  And I'm your favorite redhead over there, in case your wondering why some stranger is sending you an add.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 3, 2006)

I just got on myspace too!

http://www.myspace.com/allthatglitz


----------



## litlaur (Feb 4, 2006)

eh, I'm a terrible MySpace friend, but I guess I'll post my link

http://www.myspace.com/litlaur


----------



## litfan4ever (Feb 4, 2006)

i think everyone and their mom has myspace...heh...kinda funny really.


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm there!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/46597029

make me ur myspace buddies! you all are so precious


----------



## misskris (Feb 7, 2006)

Everyone has a myspace nowadays. Mine is in my signature


----------



## Vespcat (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/soozcat


----------



## grunge_posh (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/_grunge_is_dead 

add me!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 28, 2006)

blah

woo


----------



## User34 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeap I'm there too.. my link is on my signature. =)


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 28, 2006)

I finally am!  http://www.myspace.com/niecypiecy


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 28, 2006)

I love myspace


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 28, 2006)

Please add me! Here


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 1, 2006)

Mine is
http://www.myspace.com/mariposita


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 3, 2006)

Yup!  Mine is in my signature


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it's sooo cool that someone finally did this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! I've been wanting to do something like this for a while. I started adding people from my MAC and cosmetics groups on myspace, but this is even better!! Sorry, but you can't see my page unless you add me as a friend. It's not a scheme to get more friends, haha it's private because I had some problems with someone I didn't know stealing my pictures and reposting them!  Anyways, here's my link...

my super cute myspace page


----------



## user2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't get scared...I sent out some friends requests!


----------



## niecypiecy (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Don't get scared...I sent out some friends requests!_

 

Got yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent some out as well!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 9, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/lipglassnthongz





 my mac'd out page lol


----------



## Darleene (Mar 10, 2006)

here is mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.myspace.com/29860914


----------



## lindsay (Mar 13, 2006)

www.myspace.com/sayitlikeyoumeanit


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 14, 2006)

Mine is in my sig!


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

i'm on quite often so just let me know youre from specktra and i'd loe to be friends...hahaha that came out so dorky!! http://www.myspace.com/amourbliss


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



www.myspace.com/alwaysanangel12


----------



## Virgo (Mar 20, 2006)

If anyone feels like adding me.....

http://www.myspace.com/11125416


----------



## Starbright211 (Mar 22, 2006)

O.K., SO I added everybody and their Momma!!! Took a while, but I pretty much got everyone who posted.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't been able to go through this too look up everyone, but mine is http://www.myspace.com/aumimee 
It's nothin fancy, but if you feel like adding me, just please send me a message so I know you're from here & junk :-*


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

Heya!

I have a new layout so check it out and if you didn't have yet, send me a friends request!!

www.myspace.com/linda_g1984


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 23, 2006)

wow.. lots of people on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Mine is www.myspace.com/baggz


----------



## Dawn (Mar 23, 2006)

My daughter is setting me up one right now.  I am clueless, but happy to add anyone from here!  Here is my link...
http://www.myspace.com/holstrom4


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/x_vickyy


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 26, 2006)

Feel free to add me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My link: here


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh man, I just created one... so expect some friend requests from me at an habitez account. However, after clicking on all of yours... I definitely need to work on a layout and putting up pics and stuff =/


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/marleypugh


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/wishingaway


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's me:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...did=170  73306


----------



## bozica (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's mine:
http://www.myspace.com/23762854


----------



## MelodyKat (Apr 22, 2006)

Me too Me too!!! I'm there!!! Hit me up!!!


http://www.myspace.com/melodykat


----------



## Urbana (Apr 24, 2006)

im new there:  www.myspace.com/urbana_L


----------



## alurabella (Apr 24, 2006)

www.myspace.com/rachel_alura ! just send me a pm first so I don't think you're some stalker..


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/maclady31


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 24, 2006)

*if you have a myspace...*

add my mac account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the url is:
http://www.myspace.com/maclady31

i basically use that account as a mac forum


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm on myspace... name is the same   Katie-Laine


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 25, 2006)

I added you! Cool page....


----------



## bozica (Apr 25, 2006)

added you!

PS love the tattoo!


----------



## User34 (Apr 25, 2006)

yes.. excellent page and love the blogs!! =)


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 25, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 25, 2006)

Yay, I added ya!!


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 25, 2006)

i added you!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 25, 2006)

you're added! btw, I loveeeee your pics. . .the makeup is so gorgeous! (and you are too!)


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 25, 2006)

adding you


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/mistyrlex

I've only been on there for a week or two. Please message me to say your from Specktra, so I know you're not some creepy guy who needs a date


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/bottleblack - if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_adding you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2006)

I added you! <3


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 25, 2006)

keep adding me people, so i can talk mac all day long!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 25, 2006)

I added you.


----------



## user2 (Apr 26, 2006)

I already have you on my list!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 26, 2006)

keep it going...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 17, 2006)

I'm looking for new makeup friends.. so add me..


----------



## lara (May 17, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/laratron


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

this fking sucks b/c i deleted my "Myspace account" grrrrrrr


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_http://www.myspace.com/onederland

I AM A MYSPACE WHORE!_

 
Me too!!! www.myspace.com/schotgurrl


----------



## sunsational (May 18, 2006)

http://myspace.com/toosexy1


----------



## clayzgurl04 (May 18, 2006)

mine is in my sig


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 21, 2006)

I just made a new account-specifically for makeup.  That one is http://myspace.com/starrlightartistry  Feel free to add me


----------



## Dena (May 22, 2006)

This is me here: 

http://www.myspace.com/51089929

I haven't chosen an url name yet, i can't make up my mind


----------



## msgraveyard (May 22, 2006)

www.myspace.com/msgraveyard


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 22, 2006)

I love My Space, though I don't get there as often as I used to since being introduced to Specktra, MUA and Makeup Diversity!! lol


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RootBeeriiz* 
_I love My Space, though I don't get there as often as I used to since being introduced to Specktra, MUA and Makeup Diversity!! lol_

 
I forgot to add my link...lol it's 
myspace.com/rootbeeriiz 
Be sure to mention your from specktra or I'll just delete the request. So many freaks out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Hey does anyone know why I can't use html in my threads? It won't let me   that's why I had to post my link that way...weird, huh?
http://www.myspace.com/rootbeeriiz


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 22, 2006)

hmmm....now it shows up but was invisible in my message box...whatever!! I'm going to take a bubble bath!! lol


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 22, 2006)

www.myspace.com/reynald0


----------



## astronaut (May 23, 2006)

here I am!

myspace.com/astr0naut


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 22, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...did=808  83697

there are SOME make up shots on there, but not enough to brag


----------



## lara (Jun 22, 2006)

I added a bunch of you.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm on myspace!! I've been on there before all the hype...since 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





myspace.com/mzcelaneous

But please, message me first and let me know that you're from specktra so I know where I "met" or "know" you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get too many weird friend requests that I usually deny the ones that don't look familiar. TIA!

Just use this e-mail to add me (or e-mail me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, just replace the [at] and [dot] with "@" and "." respectively): *mariceltheresa[at]tmail[dot]com*.


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 28, 2006)

mine is http://www.myspace.com/strictlykubrick


----------



## britaniefaith (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm a myspace whore!!

http://www.myspace.com/britaniefaith


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

yep yep loves i joined yesterday this is like my 3rd myspace page lol i dont plan on deleting this one lol.  anyhow my page is listed on my sig


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_yep yep loves i joined yesterday this is like my 3rd myspace page lol i dont plan on deleting this one lol.  anyhow my page is listed on my sig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i tried to add ya, but the link didn't work!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone have their account deleted since yesterday?  Mine, and both of my kids were deleted.  Just curious if it happened to anyone else.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Anyone have their account deleted since yesterday?  Mine, and both of my kids were deleted.  Just curious if it happened to anyone else._

 

i have been getting a lot of error issues today, it was saying invalid id / accoutn has been deleted, i just logged on now and i dont seem to have nay problems with with


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 28, 2006)

mine says i have the wrong password. but i dont.


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 28, 2006)

www.myspace.com/sel00187

love to hear from mac lovers


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

now mine is acting up againg....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Anyone have their account deleted since yesterday?  Mine, and both of my kids were deleted.  Just curious if it happened to anyone else._

 
There was some kind of backdoor left open in the flash 8 and hackers could get in.  Make sure you upgraded to flash 9!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_There was some kind of backdoor left open in the flash 8 and hackers could get in.  Make sure you upgraded to flash 9!_

 

uhh how do i do that, i seen something about ugrade flash 9, but it doesnt give me that message anymore. is there any where i can look for in directly on myspace?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 28, 2006)

Im addicted to MySpace
http://www.myspace.com/annetten


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/hugsnotdrugs101

feel free to add me!


----------



## MACtress (Jul 30, 2006)

I am!!!!!  U all are welcome to add me!!


http://www.myspace.com/nicole_82484


----------



## jennib1680 (Jul 30, 2006)

myspace.com/jenniferleebyrne


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm adding a few of you gals right now


----------



## maclay (Aug 8, 2006)

www.myspace.com/tarylelise


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 8, 2006)

*new to myspace*

hello all...i need to put up more makeup pictures..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. but my myspace is in my sign....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see you all soon


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 10, 2006)

I finally got a myspace here is mine: 

http://www.myspace.com/hawaiku

I have a little makekup blogs on there but so far I have more MU friends than other places.. feel free to add me specktra addicts.


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 11, 2006)

My page- http://www.myspace.com/eoraptor


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 11, 2006)

Check my signature


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 11, 2006)

www.myspace.com/keinzi


----------



## Padmita (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/padmita


----------



## cookies (Sep 20, 2006)

www.myspace.com/kissingvalentino


I'll have to go through this list when I get a chance and add some of you lovely gals!

Edit: I've been adding!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Sep 20, 2006)

I haven't been on in awhile but I have another myspace and I have a lot of familiar specktra faces on it already. Feel free to add me and message me http://www.myspace.com/the_future_of_faces_forum


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 20, 2006)

http://myspace.com/jacq_i


----------



## Havenly (Sep 21, 2006)

Http://www.myspace.com/emeraldskye325

I love myspace and would love to get to know you ladies more through it so please add me


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 21, 2006)

Http://www.myspace.com/misscuppycakes


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't like to add people I personally  know... It's just this weird thing I have...  so yeah I may not add you if I don't recognize your screen name

but if you want to see my face and check out my profile... http://www.myspace.com/sewpunk


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 18, 2006)

What's up with all the private profiles lately?


----------



## Cdjax (Oct 19, 2006)

Ive got Myspace. My link is: http://www.myspace.com/26335771


----------



## Leanne (Oct 19, 2006)

http://myspace.com/leannezie

Feel free to add me!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/littleteaser1


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/faces_by_ashlee

thats where i'm gonna house all my non face2face friends, it's under construction.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 

 
_hey girls i know i had a few of you on here on as friends on myspace. due to unanswered emails, i just created a new one and said to hell w/the last one. so please send me new request, and i would love to have new request from otheres too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.myspace.com/chrissylazzeri_

 
i love trance house and break beats too


----------



## little teaser (Oct 20, 2006)

```````````````````````


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 20, 2006)

I keep mine private to keep internet creeps out. . I also have it so you can't request to be my friend unless you know my last name. I got sick of getting requests from weirdos.


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I keep mine private to keep internet creeps out. . I also have it so you can't request to be my friend unless you know my last name. I got sick of getting requests from weirdos._

 
Me too but do you get the brave ones that message for an add? hahaha


----------



## britaniefaith (Oct 22, 2006)

I am! add meee
http://www.myspace.com/britaniefaith


----------



## Dayna2986 (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/*dmbsamericanbaby86*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 

 
_Me too but do you get the brave ones that message for an add? hahaha_

 
Haha Yes. I do. but usually I use the DENIED.. stamp lol


----------



## Dawn (Dec 19, 2006)

Just added some of you!  Always enjoy looking at everyones pictures!
Check my profile for my 'my space'.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone _not_ have myspace? It's crazy how now when someone does something and they show them on the news they usually show their myspace profile too!
I like it because I have friends that live far away that are easy to keep in touch with.
http://www.myspace.com/bernadetteh


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/kels_x0x0


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/mscuppycakes


----------



## redambition (Dec 22, 2006)

same profile name as here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.myspace.com/redambition

if you want to add me, please let me know who you are somehow as i am quite good at denying people when i have no clue who they are/why they have added me.

the deny thing has come about becuase someone somewhere has a very similar handle/email address to mine registered on internet dating sites. people who can't read properly then add me and then still try to pick me even when i tell them they have the wrong person.. because, if i have a similar handle, i must also want to get to know some guy from somewhere else in the world who is looking for a "special" lady friend and OF COURSE i want to tell them all about who i am and where i live, what i look like and if i'm wearing red leather underwear, right?


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, I'm on it, but i feel like deleting my profile cause the creepiest thing happened - this girl who is now married to this guy I dated (really evil person and I think she is an idiot for marrying him) tried to add me as a friend, but she pretended that she just "stumbled" onto my profile and didn't know who I was.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 22, 2006)

Mine is www.myspace.com/habitez


----------



## PomPoko (Dec 23, 2006)

ooo yes! I'm very late in replying, but I'm 
http://www.myspace.com/zoweh

I'm a a true myspace addict...and I love chatting through it, soooo do feel free to add me if you like!


----------



## amoona (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/amoona48

I'M ADDICTED!


----------



## medusalox (Dec 25, 2006)

myspace.com/medusalox

I'm pretty quick to hit deny, so just drop me a line so I know you're from specktra and I'll certianly approve!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: So is anyone on myspace? *

here I am...
www.myspace.com/annmarie91


----------



## lorraine_loz (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: So is anyone on myspace? *

i am - my user name is lorraine_lorraineuk

everyone add me..im new to this site too!!


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 17, 2007)

I do! I guess this is a shameless plug! Find me at myspace.com/str_lte143! Don't forget to add me!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: So is anyone on myspace? *

update:::  http://www.myspace.com/oneoftwopoos


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: So is anyone on myspace? *

http://www.myspace.com/miss_emc

feel free to add me, its set to private to prevent randoms trying to add me, but i'll accept everyone off specktra!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine is currently set to private 
but send a request or message and let me know your from Specktra....i'll be glad to add ya.

http://www.myspace.com/xvivaglamdivax


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/52274828


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2007)

It's in my siggie, and it's set to private, but msg me (and let me know you're from here)...and I'll add u


----------



## XsMom21 (Mar 19, 2007)

xsmom21 if anyone wants to friend me.... Just please message and let me know you're from here.... I tend to get weird requests....


----------



## Sarah (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/101878378 feel free to add me


----------



## Katura (Mar 30, 2007)

add me! I love me some Specktra girls!

http://www.myspace.com/katura


----------



## miss.vampira (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm late in posting, I know! Mine is set to private to avoid creeps. So please do message me if you send a request to tell me you're from Specktra.

http://www.myspace.com/luchaspirit <3

I still prefer LiveJournal. Sad, I know...


----------



## alaylam (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a little late too... but I have myspace! I have a music page, so feel free to check out my music and give feedback. And of course, you can add me as a friend too!

http://www.myspace.com/courtneyreese


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

i added you people here!
i sent a friend request and a message stating who i am


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 14, 2007)

www.myspace.com/serenityraine 
let me know you're from specktra & I'll add ya!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/xx_pure_poison_xx


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/suzynthesuzyn


----------



## MissHeidi (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/heidibanana

If you care to add me, plus send a message first, as I typically deny requests from anyone I am not familiar with.


----------



## Curiosity (May 21, 2007)

www.myspace.com/x_shazzie_x


----------



## hot*pink (Jun 3, 2007)

I keep mine set to private to keep some weirdies away, but I love me some Specktra girls! Feel free to request me as a friend.

www.myspace.com/peachz08


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 4, 2007)

Just send me a message and let me know you are from Specktra. I would be more than happy to add!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/146103897


----------



## Hilly (Jun 4, 2007)

myspace.com/hillypie


----------



## civ578 (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is mine :

http://www.myspace.com/nypuertoricandiva

Please send me a message and let me know that you are from specktra...
I would love to have more MAC obsessed friends!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 4, 2007)

www.myspace.com/pinkish_polka_dots

i sent you a request.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 5, 2007)

*myne is also set to private so just message me that's you're from specktra! www.myspace.com/missb0mbchelle (with a zero)...  *​


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

I sent you a request!

Here's mine...  http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=68393673


----------



## heroinisntreal (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/sid420


----------



## MzEmo (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/mzmaybelline

feel free and add me =]


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/lin_lin


----------



## aquarius11 (Jun 18, 2007)

I just joined...mine is set to private so please message me and let me know you are from Specktra and I will add you!

http://www.myspace.com/mangomix77


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 19, 2007)

www.myspace.com/stupidsteffi

add me, just message me first stating who you are


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 20, 2007)

myspace.com/i_like_mangoes

as you can tell, I like mangoes

add me and message me saying that you're form here =]


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 20, 2007)

myspace.com/flawlessbitch


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 20, 2007)

http://myspace.com/laclac06

message me so i know you're from specktra


----------



## KristinLeigh (Jul 21, 2007)

FINALLY! Now I get to see what you ladies look like! =)

http://www.myspace.com/herr6


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jul 24, 2007)

www.myspace.com/lamcheekz


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2008)

bumping this thread, anyone want another makeup buddy?  mine is in my signature.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Just started to add people today! Looking for new mac buddies!
Myspace is in my signature!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 27, 2008)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/110742525

Anyone can add me  Just let me know you're from Specktra!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 14, 2009)

MySpace.com - BeBe - 27 - Female - NL - www.myspace.com/bebeflamand

Please feel free to add me, telling me you're from Specktra would be nice


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 14, 2009)

Heres my myspace again:
MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/448584865

Anyone from specktra can add


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 15, 2009)

MySpace.com - Hello Kelly - 17 - Female - NEWARK!, Delaware - www.myspace.com/muffinsx3


----------

